# ok.. soo..



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

well now ive done it! i broke my machine  i was trying to clear out the slushy mess outside this evening and a wheel had a falling out with the rest of the machine.. i dont have model numbers right now with me folks.. but its an older MTD large frame with a differential.. what actually broke is the left side shaft but over on the right side (it uses a clip to engage both wheels at if you understand what im trying to mumble out) ill know more once i get to tearring i appart with sunlight outside.. but in the meantime.. umm.. can anyone find an exploded view of the tractor assembly  pretty please?


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

model no 314 761 597
serial 669808


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BROTHER GRUNT has been called to help on that 1.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

If it's the machine I'm thinking of I had two of them and broke a few axles over the years. It's most likely not one of the large axles that broke but rather that small 1/2 axle that runs inside. If they're unavailable or prohibitively expensive they're quite simple to make with some cold rolled, you just have to drill a few holes in the correct places and turn one or two snap ring grooves on a metal lathe.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

94EG8 sounds like were talking about the same piece.. I havent yet taken the belly pan off to verify how far into the left side axle (tube?) it goes.. but its definately the inside right one that broke right abouts where the spline for the diff is on the outter tube

any hints to what may have caused the brakage in your experience?? like bad bushings( though mine seem ok) .. or anything like that?? might as well right


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BROTHER GRUNT has been called to help on that 1.


thanks  appreciate you asking for me


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Marty013 said:


> any hints to what may have caused the brakage in your experience?? like bad bushings( though mine seem ok) .. or anything like that?? might as well right


Age, abuse and a lot of hours mostly. I think I replaced two, possibly three in the 12/33 machine, I don't think I replaced any in the 10/28 I had. The 12/33 blew a 300' driveway where the upper 75' - 100' were especially wide, about 6 cars + for 20 years. It's New Brunswick so it snows a lot here, it wasn't uncommon to be blowing snow that was well above the top of the bucket in at least a few storms a year. Always blew snow in high gear as long as it would keep going through and not stall. Often got rammed into snow in high gear until it was close to stalling, the let off drive clutch, let it clear itself and kept going. All the replacements were homemade and probably weren't as hard as the original.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

NB huh? lol im from there now living north of you in the Gaspe region  cool beans! and btw im having a tough time getting that inner shaft out of the left side tube, i got the 2 roll pins out but its still jammed in there good.. i dont see a hole to push from the wheel so the best bet im seeing it drill and tap for a slide puller? the right side axle was very well oiled and cam out after only removing the clip to choose diff or no diff so its leaving me a little puzzled.. is my possible solution in the rigth direction? itl save me from bringing things to work if im way outta it


----------

